# Linux Lern Gruppe - Kölner Süden ****?



## NetBull (4. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen,

mein Arbeitgeber hat mir einen längeren Urlaub angeordnet und mir empfohlen: danach eine andere Firma wegen regelmässiger Lohn-Zahlungen zu behelligen. Die so gewonnene Zeit möchte ich mit Lernen verbringen. Unter anderen LINUX...

Da ich mir denke das es anderen vielleicht genauso geht, überlege ich ob man sich nicht unter ein paar Leuten aus dem Kölner Süden zusammentun könnte und sich regelmässig als Stammtisch in einem Café, einer Kneipe oder privat treffen könnte um Lern-Erfahrungen aus zu tauschen oder erfahreneren Usern zu lauschen. 

Falls sich jemand mit Interesse findet, bitte hier kurz posten. 

cu deAndro


----------

